# Avid Elixir R suddenly lost pressure



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi All

I am having a problem with my Avid Elixir R suddenly losing it's pressure, there is no puncture in the hosing, but there seems to be some braking ability at the end of the lever stroke, anyone have some advice on how to deal with this?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Bleed it.


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

You'll get air in the lines if the pads are worn too much for the elixirs, at least for mine it did. So bleeding it might fix it for a day or so if that's the case. 
If it keeps doing it with new pads and after bleeding it... first replace all the fluid, then if that doesn't work, rebuild it.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Tilt the bike back on its rear wheel while holding the handlebars and squeeze the lever. If no pressure then there's air in the line.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very easy,...

take them off your bike and replace with Saints....NEXT !!!!


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

Replace worn pads first. Then I would try bleeding the brakes.


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

Replace worn pads first. Then I would try bleeding the brakes.


----------



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

had the same problem and after bleeding /changing pads etc It resolved the problem for about 10 minutes, I hated those brakes like no other..... buy saints or the new xt's


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

sounds like a bubble in the line --- can happen with all brands.

if it's something else, SRAM is super quick to resolve, unlike Shitmano and Hayes


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

My Elixir 5's just did that out on my last ride......... 

It's getting old..... :madman:

Levers went straight to the bars.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds like there's a bubble in your line as previously stated. One way to test for this and it's by no means fool-proof. Rapidly squeeze your brake lever at full stopping force and then release multiple times in rapid succession over a 5 - 10 second period. If the lever stiffens up while doing this, and then goes soft after you stop pulling the lever, there's definitely a bubble in your line.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> My Elixir 5's just did that out on my last ride.........
> 
> It's getting old..... :madman:
> 
> Levers went straight to the bars.


Bleed your brakes.

It's a routine service that is needed for all brakes, like changing the oil in your fork, or lubing your chain.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> very easy,...
> 
> take them off your bike and replace with Saints....NEXT !!!!


best advice anyone on here gave you.

but for real bleed the brake and the problem will be fixed. and if your not good at bleeding brakes take it to a shop and have them do it the right way. this is something you want working well on your bike at all times and if its not you could really jack your self up


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> very easy,...
> 
> take them off your bike and replace with Saints....NEXT !!!!


Why Saint over XTR? I don't know. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

PeytonP said:


> Why Saint over XTR? I don't know. That's why I'm asking.


You're in the DH forum. Saint = moar power.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Get used to it, those brakes are crap! EVERONE I know that has them hates them for a variety of reasons.. Like SMT said - Saint yourself...


----------

